# 240sx fuel injection probs



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

i own a 90 nissan 240 sx ka24e engine

what would cause very weak voltage to the injectors? 
each injector is recieving 12 volts at the positive side of the harness.
the problem seems to lie on the gound side of the injector circuit

(when i use a noid light the noid light up very weakly when trying to start car.)
using a mitchel wiring diagram i have checked all ecm grounds, all chassis grounds. every related circuit i could and all checks out normally.

in a nut shell everything that should be checks out ok (mass air, throttle position sensor, grounds etc.) the only issue if that the injector signal is very weak(exact same condition for each injector harness)

the history of the cars is that it had some drivabilty issues then was parked for a year because of the those issues. I know no other details as i am the new owner. 

no trouble codes other than 55 ( none trouble found )

gets


----------



## DamnedButDetermined (Oct 15, 2002)

What do you electrical connections on the injector look like? Mine are freakin shot, so i have new injectors and harness on the way. I would say you problem either lies in crappy injectors, or the rubber wiring harness for the injectors. Does the engine shutter, and accelerat like crap? Are the injectors leaking fuel? those are all issues i am having with mine. I will reposte if the new parts fix my problem.


----------

